# Diffent Models of Raging Bull .44



## xk49 (Dec 24, 2015)

I believe there are two generations of the gun. The only visible difference I see from pictures from the web are the cylinder lock tabs. How do you tell the difference between an older model and the newer ones as I find both styles as images on new gun sales on different web sites. Here's one I'm interested on gunbroker. Is it the older model or newer? Seller doesn't know.


----------

